# POKESAV for Platinum 0.02 English



## tempBOT (Sep 14, 2008)

*POKESAV for Platinum 0.02 English*
Partial English Translation
              Coolbho3000 has just released a partial English translation of Pokesav for Platinum. Almost all of the interface has been translated to English. However, none of the drop-down lists and variable names (most importantly Pokemon names) are in English. As a workaround, download PKM files from the database and use them as templates.









Download from our Download Center





 Visit the Pokesav Database





 Read post on Pokesav.org


Contributed by coolbho3000​


----------



## Zenith94 (Sep 14, 2008)

What does item saved do?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 14, 2008)

It appears 0.03 has also been released now.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 14, 2008)

ZenithMaur said:
			
		

> What does item saved do?


I really don't know, it was a literal translation.

0.04 is out, guess I will have to port the translations.


----------



## greatfire (Sep 14, 2008)

Pokemon saves actually have two save slots, so if one is corrupted the other will be restored. Each time you save the game only one of the slots is updated, a different one each time. That option allows to select which of the slots is to be changed.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 14, 2008)

greatfire said:
			
		

> Pokemon saves actually have two save slots, so if one is corrupted the other will be restored. Each time you save the game only one of the slots is updated, a different one each time. That option allows to select which of the slots is to be changed.


Thanks, this was applied in the 0.04a translation.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 16, 2008)

hmm so when i try to add Giratina or such like Charmander and other so far only piplup turtwing and chimchar works help?? the other pokemon dont work for me


----------



## Melly Pix (Jul 22, 2009)

POKESAV for Platinum ver.0.06d is already released
you might want to add that to your first post


----------



## wchill (Jul 22, 2009)

You may have noticed that this thread is 10 months old...


----------

